# dianabol tablets



## sunnyG (Feb 18, 2008)

firstly hello all. registered some time ago, this is my first post! Been doing alot of reading and getting clued up on dianabol tabs. Read some great posts on this subject and learnt alot.

Heres my background. Been training now for 4years. Am confident my diet and training are good, but have hit a wall in my training and wish to add some more solid muscle. i'm 5"7 12.4 stone and at 15% bf. My aim is to get to 13 stone and add a few more inches to my arms. looking at purchasing some dianabol tablets soon. Just want to ask some questions before i do. Thinking of taking 20mg a day in two doses. Two Tabs with breakfast then Two at dinner, for 5 weeks excluding weekends. Is it advisable to take some liver protection alongside the dianabol? And will i need to take Nolvadex after the cycle for PCT?

thanks guys


----------



## riga (Feb 8, 2008)

U need to protect ur liver mate get some milk thistle,it's available from most herbal shop's cost about a tenner, u take 3 a day. U'll need pct as I found out a couple of days ago after posting a thread here, was told nolva does the trick!


----------



## darkiwi (Feb 25, 2008)

hay guys just reading your posts about pct after d-bol would the same stuff you mentiond for pct after d-bol be suitable after a cycle of somthing lite like winni or not even nesary? cheers


----------



## riga (Feb 8, 2008)

not too sure bout that but judging by the other post's on similar threads I'd guess you could use that for pct with winni. Some of the more experienced guys will be logging on soon so they'll let you know and correct me if I'm wrong!!!


----------



## darkiwi (Feb 25, 2008)

cheers bro im just doing my homework on my first cycle whats your thoughts on starting on d-bol? im tossing up between geting d-bol or going real lite and starting on winni.ur thoughts? cheers


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

darkiwi said:


> hay guys just reading your posts about pct after d-bol would the same stuff you mentiond for pct after d-bol be suitable after a cycle of somthing lite like winni or not even nesary? cheers


Winny cycles on there own arnt worth the shut down. Yes nolva would be fine. After the dbol cycle i would use nolva for 4/5weeks and clomid for 3 weeks, not just one.


----------



## darkiwi (Feb 25, 2008)

NeilpWest said:


> Winny cycles on there own arnt worth the shut down. Yes nolva would be fine. After the dbol cycle i would use nolva for 4/5weeks and clomid for 3 weeks, not just one.


cheers mate sorry for the noob questions but when u refer to shutdown what is that regarding .like i said im just doing my home work at this stage riods in nz is basicly unherd of ,cheers for the help


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

darkiwi said:


> cheers mate sorry for the noob questions but when u refer to shutdown what is that regarding .like i said im just doing my home work at this stage riods in nz is basicly unherd of ,cheers for the help


shutdown is your natural test gets shutdown because you are putting more into your body than it natty produces. So if you was to use winny it would cause shutdown and you wouldnt really notice much in the way of gains. Doing a pct after the cycle then kick starts your own natty test but it can still take a few months to fully recover depending on the cycle.


----------



## darkiwi (Feb 25, 2008)

cheers so u recomend d bol as a good first cycle any advice on a dosage and duration a a bigginers cycle thanks again


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

darkiwi said:


> cheers so u recomend d bol as a good first cycle any advice on a dosage and duration a a bigginers cycle thanks again


Assuming your diet and training etc is good and your not to young etc etc. Yes if you dont want to do any jab cycles, dbol tabs would be fine for a 1st cycle. 20-30mg ed for 6weeks with milk thistle. then day after your last dbol tab start pct. But i would only start a cycle once all your other aspects of training are spot on.


----------



## diaita (Nov 30, 2007)

NeilpWest said:


> Assuming your diet and training etc is good and your not to young etc etc. Yes if you dont want to inject dbol would be fine for a 1st cycle. 20-30mg ed for 6weeks with milk thistle. then day after your last dbol tab start pct. But i would only start a cycle once all your other aspects of training are spot on.


so his he going to use, injectable or tabs


----------



## funbos (Oct 13, 2005)

diaita said:


> so his he going to use, injectable or tabs


if he will take it in injectable version ( im sure i wont lol ) he dont need any liver protection heheh


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Hey lads isn't this sunnyG thread, 1st post and he's already been thread jacked.


----------



## funbos (Oct 13, 2005)

darkiwi said:


> cheers so u recomend d bol as a good first cycle any advice on a dosage and duration a a bigginers cycle thanks again


IMO dbol will be better for 1st cycle cos its easy to run ( great to administrate it cos you can take tabs with you to work or to shool ), you can taper it so your body will ( dont know what word put here sorry im not from uk, i mean that when you tapper it it wont be a shock for your body when you will start ), its wery short acting gear so if you will have strong sides you can lower dosage or stop take it. and i thinl most important thign for newbies, it is oral gear...


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

sunnyG said:


> firstly hello all. registered some time ago, this is my first post! Been doing alot of reading and getting clued up on dianabol tabs. Read some great posts on this subject and learnt alot.
> 
> Heres my background. Been training now for 4years. Am confident my diet and training are good, but have hit a wall in my training and wish to add some more solid muscle. i'm 5"7 12.4 stone and at 15% bf. My aim is to get to 13 stone and add a few more inches to my arms. looking at purchasing some dianabol tablets soon. Just want to ask some questions before i do. Thinking of taking 20mg a day in two doses. Two Tabs with breakfast then Two at dinner, for 5 weeks excluding weekends. Is it advisable to take some liver protection alongside the dianabol? And will i need to take Nolvadex after the cycle for PCT?
> 
> thanks guys


Welcome suuny, thats how i did my 1st dbol cycle, knowing what i know i'd have done it differently. JMO mate, i'd run 20mg ED 6wks.

"Liver protection" never used any so can't comment.

PCT yep, nolva 40/20/20, add another wk if you feel your not back to normal IE; libido, morning wood etc.


----------



## darkiwi (Feb 25, 2008)

NeilpWest said:


> Assuming your diet and training etc is good and your not to young etc etc. Yes if you dont want to do any jab cycles, dbol tabs would be fine for a 1st cycle. 20-30mg ed for 6weeks with milk thistle. then day after your last dbol tab start pct. But i would only start a cycle once all your other aspects of training are spot on.


yeah sounds good wats your thoughts on dividing the the dose up and consume through out the day or just take the 20-30 mg in 1 go .and yes you assume rite i wouldnt be looking at a cycle with out having the basics down (diet,traing ,ect) cheers for the help mate.


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

darkiwi said:


> yeah sounds good wats your thoughts on dividing the the dose up and consume through out the day or just take the 20-30 mg in 1 go .and yes you assume rite i wouldnt be looking at a cycle with out having the basics down (diet,traing ,ect) cheers for the help mate.


Split the dose 10mg every 3-4hrs apart that is what i do and found it worked well. Make sure you take some about an hr before your workout as well for added strength.


----------



## darkiwi (Feb 25, 2008)

NeilpWest said:


> Split the dose 10mg every 3-4hrs apart that is what i do and found it worked well. Make sure you take some about an hr before your workout as well for added strength.


cool though it would be less stress on me old liver that way cheers for the advise and help hope it wasnt any bother .


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

darkiwi said:


> cool though it would be less stress on me old liver that way cheers for the advise and help hope it wasnt any bother .


Not at all.


----------



## darkiwi (Feb 25, 2008)

NeilpWest said:


> Split the dose 10mg every 3-4hrs apart that is what i do and found it worked well. Make sure you take some about an hr before your workout as well for added strength.


hay just one more question i thought id throw you way during ur first cycle of dbol assuming it was simalar to the one you recomended me wat sort of gains did you get during and after your cycle? thanks bro


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

darkiwi said:


> hay just one more question i thought id throw you way during ur first cycle of dbol assuming it was simalar to the one you recomended me wat sort of gains did you get during and after your cycle? thanks bro


My first cycle was test. I have recently done a dbol cycle to see how i get on with it. I had to up the dose to 60mg ed to notice any strength and size gains in 5 weeks i gained about 8lbs. I cut the cycle short due to injury. As its your first cycle you should gain 10lbs upwards on 20-30mg aday without to much prob.


----------



## the_illuminati (Feb 5, 2008)

Just started my 1st cycle of dianabol, onto the third day now at 30mgs a day, tbh i feel better than usual now im off the creatine and other junk  3lbs up already and my chest is still aching from monday lol seem to be getting pumped up straight away


----------



## ANDY-D (Feb 19, 2008)

good work mate keep us updated with progress


----------



## the_illuminati (Feb 5, 2008)

ANDY-D said:


> good work mate keep us updated with progress


yeh will do hope it all goes well lol, drinking all this water is a pain lol


----------



## ANDY-D (Feb 19, 2008)

lol bet all the extra trips too the loo are also lol


----------



## ANDY-D (Feb 19, 2008)

but just think of the end results , the water drinking will be worth it


----------



## the_illuminati (Feb 5, 2008)

ANDY-D said:


> but just think of the end results , the water drinking will be worth it


yeh i hope so jst want to get to my ideal size, with the van damme look, almlost got it naturally, i think this will be my 1st and last cycle, il post it with progress pics, weights, sizes ect in 6 weeks


----------



## darkiwi (Feb 25, 2008)

the_illuminati said:


> yeh will do hope it all goes well lol, drinking all this water is a pain lol


lol cheers mate i drink like a fish anyway hate not ****ing clear lol whats you water intake like on your training days?


----------



## darkiwi (Feb 25, 2008)

NeilpWest said:


> My first cycle was test. I have recently done a dbol cycle to see how i get on with it. I had to up the dose to 60mg ed to notice any strength and size gains in 5 weeks i gained about 8lbs. I cut the cycle short due to injury. As its your first cycle you should gain 10lbs upwards on 20-30mg aday without to much prob.


cheers once again bro your a fountain of information


----------



## the_illuminati (Feb 5, 2008)

darkiwi said:


> lol cheers mate i drink like a fish anyway hate not ****ing clear lol whats you water intake like on your training days?


aiming for 3 litres of water on top of protein shakes, milk ect. I cba with kidney pains so im gonna neck a litre right now =D


----------



## riga (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm on week 3 of d bol cycle 25mg pd an experienced kidney pains started drinking loads of water hardly any more pains. I'm currently drinking 3ltr a day as well as protein drinks. Up to now week 3 I've gained 8lb an 3/4 inch on my arms. So I'm happy with gains for now. When cycle finished ill do pct an then either sus or deca with d bol, so ill post my gains on a new thread when I start.


----------



## sunnyG (Feb 18, 2008)

mars1960 said:


> Welcome suuny, thats how i did my 1st dbol cycle, knowing what i know i'd have done it differently. JMO mate, i'd run 20mg ED 6wks.
> 
> "Liver protection" never used any so can't comment.
> 
> PCT yep, nolva 40/20/20, add another wk if you feel your not back to normal IE; libido, morning wood etc.


cheers mars for your help. so you reckon nolva for three weeks starting at 40mg then two of 20? so instead of liver protection shall i just make sure i intake alot more water? also i'm worried what ive been reading about the water retention. will it have a big effect on my bf? will gains be easily sustained through hard work or will i need to do another cycle. thanks guys.


----------



## riga (Feb 8, 2008)

sunnyG although im probrably not as experienced as u I'm told its better to protect your liver and still drink loads of water take milk thistle for added protection mate.ur health cones first


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

Sunny apologies for the hijack i was just helping the other guy out although everything i said goes for you as well for a first cycle.


----------



## darkiwi (Feb 25, 2008)

NeilpWest said:


> Sunny apologies for the hijack i was just helping the other guy out although everything i said goes for you as well for a first cycle.


yeah i also apologis for stealing your thred bro but thort any questions id ask would also help with your cycle hope didnt bother you .cheers also neilp bro great help also got ur pm cant reply tho not enough post yet lol


----------



## diaita (Nov 30, 2007)

sunnyG said:


> cheers mars for your help. so you reckon nolva for three weeks starting at 40mg then two of 20? so instead of liver protection shall i just make sure i intake alot more water? also i'm worried what ive been reading about the water retention. will it have a big effect on my bf? will gains be easily sustained through hard work or will i need to do another cycle. thanks guys.


drinking more water helps with water retention,


----------



## Sprinter (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi everyone :beer1: i'm new to the board but have read many of the posts. Some really good info on here.

Just a brief intro, my main sports are Sprinting and Rugby. Just got back into both again after a few years off (i'm 25 by the way). Been training hard now for the last year and a half.

Just a thought if your worried about water retention (as am I cause of sprinting). On one of the threads here (think samurai) he takes dianabol at a low dose 10mg - 15mg a day with good gains. I looking at that as my 2nd cycle of Dbol as it will reduce water retention. May even look at 2wks on 2wks off which would also reduce the risk of shutdown. :lift:


----------



## the_illuminati (Feb 5, 2008)

hmm started my cycle 30mg's ed on monday, gained 4lbs by wed and didnt dare continue! too much growth for 3 days, arms up 1/2cm! going to start again tomorrow at 20mg's ed and see how that goes!


----------



## sunnyG (Feb 18, 2008)

just got my dianabols today along with my nolva. gunna start a cycle when i get some milk thistle. does any 1 have any sugestions on the amount of thistle i should take during the cycle?


----------



## the_illuminati (Feb 5, 2008)

sunnyG said:


> just got my dianabols today along with my nolva. gunna start a cycle when i get some milk thistle. does any 1 have any sugestions on the amount of thistle i should take during the cycle?


my tablets are 175mg, reccomended dose is 1-3 a day, im taking 4 so 700mg's ed, i think thats enough, im only doing 20mg ed of dianabol now!


----------



## kbev (Jan 8, 2010)

hi i am lookin to take my first dose of dianabol 5mg and was just wondering what the difference was between anabol branded by the Thai British Dispensary (pink tablets) and dianabol branded by Ramopharmin (which i believe are white tablets). Would appreciate the advice thanx!!!


----------



## nasp (Apr 28, 2010)

sunnyG said:


> firstly hello all. registered some time ago, this is my first post! Been doing alot of reading and getting clued up on dianabol tabs. Read some great posts on this subject and learnt alot.
> 
> Heres my background. Been training now for 4years. Am confident my diet and training are good, but have hit a wall in my training and wish to add some more solid muscle. i'm 5"7 12.4 stone and at 15% bf. My aim is to get to 13 stone and add a few more inches to my arms. looking at purchasing some dianabol tablets soon. Just want to ask some questions before i do. Thinking of taking 20mg a day in two doses. Two Tabs with breakfast then Two at dinner, for 5 weeks excluding weekends. Is it advisable to take some liver protection alongside the dianabol? And will i need to take Nolvadex after the cycle for PCT?
> 
> thanks guys


Guys im new to this ...whats PCT


----------

